# Sunrise/Sunset Timer



## dinker (Jan 7, 2009)

How about a plug-in timer? You can get a pack of two simple ones for $6 at Ikea.


----------



## Stevie D (Jul 16, 2008)

Unless you just add and subtract bulbs using timers, there really is no cheap solution. You could have a lighting fixture for your tank that has 4 bulbs (2bulbs per electrical plug) and 1 or 2 standard florescent lights and just have the timers turn on the standard florescent lights first (If you use 2 bulbs, try and have them on separate electrical plugs so they can be stacked) then 1 set of 2 bulbs from your main light, and then the last 2 bulbs for a "noon burst" for a few hours and then reverse the order. Then you add moon lights and you have 24 hour lighting that changes many times throughout the day, extended viewing, and increased activity of the inhabitants in your tank, as they respond to the light changes in a natural way.

You still will need a bunch of timers, but they don't have to be really good or expensive so that could be pretty cheap. You don't have keep the low light "sunrise/sunset" lights on the whole time if you don't want to, but they will add extra light if you decide to carpet the front of your tank (If indeed you put the low light lights in the very front of your canopy). Just set one of your timers to come on and shut off twice at the desired times. 

If you go the other method it gets expensive but can be really nice. The cheapest way is to DIY a small LED array with dimming ports and hook it up to some kind of light controller. The only ones i know of off the top of my head are part of a larger "aquarium controller" that is used control and monitor 1 or more aquariums. Check out the ReefKeeper Elite and the ReefKeeper Lite from www.digitalaquatics.com to check out examples of 2 controllers at different pricepoints. They both could control either a t5 light unit with a ballast that supports dimming or an LED Array that supports dimming, as well as be all the timers you'll need to run your whole tank, monitor your PH, be used as your ph and heating controllers, graph parameters, email or text you if your temp is too low or too high, and tons of other cool things. They are not exactly cheap, especially if you want all the options, but they really bring your system together with amazing control and versatility, and if you are only looking for a few timers and a few features, the RKL is the way to go and it's pretty inexpensive if you consider what you will need anyway to setup an aquarium if you are starting from scratch.

Stevie D


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

On my setup:
One bulb comes on for 'sunrise', then Two bulbs for 'normal' photo period and then a single bulb at 'sunset'. 

I have a 3 bulb fixture on two timers. I have two bulbs on one timer and the single bulb on another timer, this timer has two on/off settings.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

LEDs are a fascinating source of light. You can DIY a light fixture, DIY the drivers for the LEDs, and DIY a dawn to dusk controller. After you finish the project you will have learned a lot about LEDs and electronics. Then, you post a DIY article on our forum and educate the rest of us.


----------

